# Beginning Pen Turners



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2017)

Peachtree is having a special that is a great value for new pen turners and experienced as well. 

https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_091917_penKits.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks like a good deal Lou. There should be plenty of wood for blanks in your neighborhood now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2017)

CWS said:


> Looks like a good deal Lou. There should be plenty of wood for blanks in your neighborhood now.



More than I can handle. Every time I pass a pile I scope it out looking passed the oak to see if there is anything special. I can get oak year round.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 19, 2017)

Tried to place an order. The site took my credit card information, then said my "shopping basket is empty".


----------



## CWS (Sep 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> More than I can handle. Every time I pass a pile I scope it out looking passed the oak to see if there is anything special. I can get oak year round.


A friend of mine talked with a woman that lives in Key West over the weekend. She is in Ohio but said she had some red mahogany trees down in her yard if he wanted to go get them. This is all here say but she told him all downed trees had to be removed from the Keys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 19, 2017)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Tried to place an order. The site took my credit card information, then said my "shopping basket is empty".



Ralph give them a call...it might be a glitch in the system...they are typically a good company to deal with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Sep 20, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Ralph give them a call...it might be a glitch in the system...they are typically a good company to deal with.


All taken care of

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 21, 2017)

With all the wind damage there should be lots of pen blanks coming up for sale.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

